# Peanut Butter



## power napper

This morning the day after making the honey peanut butter-I was going to use some on a piece of toast, the peanut butter had turned into peanut butter honey fudge, it was hard.

Chopped the mass up into pieces and put into the mixer, started mixer and kept adding more honey until it was creamy. I must have added nearly a cup of honey to get the smoothness I desired.

Think I got it now, is is mighty good!


----------



## Laurence Hope

There is commercial peanut butter on the market that is nothing but peanuts and salt. All natural.The oil rises to the top and may be poured off or stirred in, depending upon your desire.
Check a good supermarket or demand natural food from yours.


----------



## BeeaBee

I can buy the Natural Peanut butter with the oil on top at the Save On stores in Alberta. But I did find out one thing NOT to do!! Do not try and mix it in the jar with a hand electric mixer using only one beater. It takes on a life of it's own and stopping it is not so easy as it it's spinning like mad and peanut better is flying everywhere Do not try this at home !!! LOL


----------



## bigevilgrape

I too buy the "all natural peanut butter" that separates out. I do want to play around with making different blends of nuts as I have tried almond butter, but it wasn't quite my thing. I did burn out the motor in my parent's mini prep making peanut butter  it didn't have the juice for such a dense product.


----------



## clanpattison

Smuckers and Adams (owned by Smuckers) are both natural peanut butters. Walmart carries one or the other depending on where you live. If you're interested in buying Organic, Smuckers Organic is about 1/2 the size for a dollar or two more!
BTW, I use a flat dinner knife to mix the oil and peanut butter in the jar  It only takes a few minutes!


----------

